# Rom idea



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

How would you guys like it if i made a rom based on 2.3.3 but the framework, launcher etc. were froyo?


----------



## nhugh406 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ummm, sure? Lol. Not really sure how that'd work.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

nhugh406 said:


> Ummm, sure? Lol. Not really sure how that'd work.


Tons of framework theming, I've already edited a gingerbread launcher to froyo theme to where it works properly.


----------



## jkpair (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah! I love the vanilla froyo theme.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the stock Google froyo not motoblur froyo that's way ugly

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> I like the stock Google froyo not motoblur froyo that's way ugly
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm talking, stock stock froyo


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alemonator said:


> Yeah I'm talking, stock stock froyo


Yup loved stock froyo .. might be easier to create the froyo theme over say the new liberty or something rather than a whole new Rom 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

^I'm doing it over the base of Apex, but I don't have the blur dialer and contacts, I added the aosp dialer and contacts


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Lurch81 said:


> ^I'm doing it over the base of Apex, but I don't have the blur dialer and contacts, I added the aosp dialer and contacts


Well the only thing ive truly taking of his rom is some of the GAPPS. But i will credit him.


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I the only one that liked the Eclair lockscreen and font?


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

halfiedp said:


> Am I the only one that liked the Eclair lockscreen and font?


The rotary?


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

\"halfiedp\" said:


> Am I the only one that liked the Eclair lockscreen and font?


Personally, I loved the Eclair lockscreen sliders.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

Im almost done theming stuff but alot of work is still to be done. Would you guys like a screenshot?


----------

